# Add a new forum section: "Cannabis tourism"



## python_thrust (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello,

I suggest to create this section to allow all the members to share their travel suggestions for the cannabis lovers.

Example travels to Marocco, Nepal etc...

Thanks


----------



## Joomby (Mar 10, 2017)

Man that's a top idea. Don't forget nimbin Marty grass in Queensland Australia


----------



## TheGanjaKing151 (Nov 5, 2017)

I like this idea. Too bad it hasn't gotten off the ground. Trying to find where I can go besides CO to find high THC cannabis oil.


----------



## vostok (Nov 5, 2017)

python_thrust said:


> Hello,
> 
> I suggest to create this section to allow all the members to share their travel suggestions for the cannabis lovers.
> 
> ...








Nipton too...build they gotta build the town first

_https://www.rollitup.org/t/marijuana-company-buys-entire-california-town.946587/#post-13708787_


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 5, 2017)

vostok said:


> Nipton too...build they gotta build the town first
> 
> _https://www.rollitup.org/t/marijuana-company-buys-entire-california-town.946587/#post-13708787_


Ive heard about this not too long ago! A town built just for weed will have to be good, and the view looks amazing. Any idea when they plan on it being finished?


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just went to Amsterdam last month and honestly was a little let down by the weed. I love traveling so weed wasn't the only reason I was there but I was expecting more. It was below average compared to what I'm used to here in Florida. Ive been to Colorado as well and it was great there. Ive heard Vancouver has some of the best weed around, maybe that will be next on the list??


----------



## vostok (Nov 5, 2017)

Vincentc808 said:


> Ive heard about this not too long ago! A town built just for weed will have to be good, and the view looks amazing. Any idea when they plan on it being finished?








a woman walks out of the Hotel Nipton, Thursday, Aug. 3, 2017, in Nipton, California.

_(https://www.cbsnews.com/news/marijuana-company-nipton-california-ghost-town-into-pot-paradise/)_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2017)

well, write us a real review of your experience in amsterdam, which bars you went to, what varieties you tried.
if we all do it, they'll notice it and at least pin the thread


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Amsterdam weed review

I spent 7 days in Amsterdam, weed is extremely easy to get in any of the coffee shops which are practically at every street corner besides along the main roads. Its important to note that the sign must say coffeeshop, if it says cafe that is an actual place for coffee, danish's etc, DO NOT ASK FOR WEED IN A CAFE lol. The majority of the good coffeeshops are in the red light district. Some of the coffeeshops I went to were The bulldog (which is the first coffeeshop built in Amsterdam), easy times coffeeshop and I cant remember the names of the rest. I tried a handful of both sativas, indicas and hybrids. A few that I remember were chocolope, bubblegum, candy kush (I was realy let down by the candy kush because ive had medical grade candy kush from cali and this one didn't even come close), I tried a couple types of haze. Chocolope is what I got when I asked for their strongest indica and it really was just average, I had a nice relaxing high but not what I was expecting. The coffeeshops also have smoke rooms which is a nice place to roll up and relax before walking around the city. Overall I was a little disappointed in the quality but still had a relaxing high while exploring the city or meeting new people from around the world. Id be happy to answer any other questions if people have any.*


----------



## cannetix Inc (Nov 6, 2017)

Excellent idea! Would love to see this. 

Always interesting to learn about the Cannabis culture in different parts of the world, especially some of the less common travel destinations.


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 6, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Excellent idea! Would love to see this.
> 
> Always interesting to learn about the Cannabis culture in different parts of the world, especially some of the less common travel destinations.


Its legal in north korea and supposedly there are plants growing almost everywhere. Not sure anyone wants to travel there though lol


----------



## cindysid (Nov 14, 2017)

Vincentc808 said:


> Its legal in north korea and supposedly there are plants growing almost everywhere. Not sure anyone wants to travel there though lol


No wonder Rodman likes to visit so much!


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 26, 2017)

does anyone know what the current status is in Las Vegas. Last I heard is that they were opening dispensaries but they had to be so far out from the strip??


----------

